# New Bow



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Well being married really pays off. For Christmas my Wonderful Wife bless her heart bought me The Matthews Z7 Extreme. Awesome!!!!! Totally surprised, had no idea. It was actually a 29 1/2, and I shoot a 29. When I took it to trade it in, and get it rigged out, they did not have the right size in stock and to get the new Z7 would probably take a while, so he said would you like to have the New Helium? Long story short I just got a brand spanking new 2012 Matthews Helium. Have been shooting the Matthews Sq2 for years, it sure feels great to shoot a new bow. Man I LOVE MY WIFE!!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome! I have a friend that just got one. Fast and silent. Congrats!


----------

